# Spouse sponsorship and Emirates ID



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Been looking at what is needed to apply for a spouse's visa in ABU DHABI and there are differing lists of documents required depending on where I look. Has anyone gone through this process recently and knows what is required?
Among the things requested is an Attested Tenancy Contract???!!!!! I get the copy of the tenancy contract but I dont understand the attestation part. Surely a Dewa bill would be proof enough?

Also, since I am not only changing sponsor but also passport etc... I will need to redo my Emirates ID (which I just received!!). Can I do that in Dubai even if my visa will be in Abu Dhabi?

Any help on the above will be very much appreciated as I really don't fancy spending the next fortnight driving backwards and forwards to Abu Dhabi to get it all done.


----------



## EmiratesID (Oct 4, 2012)

*Registering your spouse with Emirates ID*

Good Evening,

If you are registering for the first time for your spouse, please provide the following documents:


GCC Nationals:

Original valid passport
UAE residence document 

Residents:

Original valid passport
Residence or entry visa

Children below 15:

Documents required for each group
Colored passport-size (4.5 x 3.5 cm) photo with white background




Please note that your spouse's attendance is a must in order to complete the registration process.

If you require further assistance, please get in touch with us on twitter @EmiratesID_HELP or on facebook: Emirates Identity Authority (EIDA).

Have a lovely day


----------

